# Land auction yesterday



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

80 acres,good black dirt.Could use some tile.$9100

160 acres.20 acres of it is sand.When they built road they took alot out so 20 acres has been in hay most of the time,get 1 cutting then burns up.Has a couple spots that tend to drown out.Needs some tile. $8100


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I am glad to see farmers believe that will pay off. We had land prices that high down here 10 years ago but it was driven by speculators looking to make a quick buck. There is land now selling for 10% of what it brought in 05-08. Some wooded land can be had for $1000 an acre and most pasture/cropland is running around $2500-3000 an acre.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*2 local farmers bought them.*

*Mega land owner (30,000??) acres quit in the 7's*

*160 acres was bought by the guy farming it.His wife is gr daughter of seller(estate sale)*

*80 acres bought by guy farming that also.*

*Had a few beers with guy that got 2nd place last night.Lets just say he made them pay a little extra.A little fued between them.*


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

That's nuts, sure hope they figured out how to pay for it with $6 beans and $2.50 corn.

We have a property I'd love to have about a mile and a half directly behind us to the south, but I ain't paying $9500/acre when the stuff next door we bought for $5100/acre.

I feel sorry for the latest realtor, almost that is. I don't really care for realtor's as most think the 20 acre law in our county is the greatest thing since sliced bread. But this place has been up for sale for a LONG time and has been up for auction at least once in the past as well. I wondered why the signs came down a month ago, they took em down so as not to scare off a new realtor. New realtor didn't know a thing far as how long it's been up for sale or about the auction. The people that own it obviously got took on the deal when they bought it and won't take a penny less than they paid for it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*This got sold in lawyers office.Put offer in before the sale.then allowed to raise it at the auction.Sounded like onle a few people there maybe 6??*

*Strange thing is 2 sons of the mothers estate are auctioneers.*

*Rumer has it big tiff in the family so land got sold.*


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> 20 acre law in our county


Could you explain please??


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In our county you have to have 20 acres to build a house on. Variances are far and few between. Original thinking was it would help preserve farmland as few people could afford to buy 20, now all it does it take a large farm and chop it into pieces. Of course each of the new owners wants their house right in the middle of the 20, then they route the drive in such a way as to be a royal PIA, then of course a big yard, by time their done your lucky to have 15 left that's farmable and that's usually a headache because of the shape of the field and excessive short and point rows.

I much prefer LaPorte counties method, only takes three I believe and with the amount of frontage required you get a rectangular piece instead of square. Steve can explain much better I'm sure given he lives in LaPorte county.

Indiana for the most part is rather conservative or a red state, St. Joseph county is a pocket of polish democrats.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Why would the Realtors love that 20 acre rule? It seems that would limit them on parcels to sell? I'm a Realtor (though losing interest in it) and I feel people should be able to do with their land what they want within safety and health code rules (some of which are stupid). In my county we can sell off as little as 2 acres every 5 years of a 30 acre parcel or larger piece of land. Many farmers have sold off their 2-5 acre corners of their 160 or 80 acre parcels where the pivots don't irrigate. But they have to prove a way of getting potable water to the small acreage through municipil water ($20,000+) or a well (quite a process to get a well permit and there are different kinds of well permits here)


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Beats me, well actually it doesn't, get to sell large chunks of land and make a nice commission on it instead of farting around with three acres at a time with a smaller commission I guess.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

No matter what it costs, the Lord ain't making anymore............................


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I would rather list and sell 10 $100,000 houses that I know will sell in a months time then list a $1,000,000 house that will sit on the market 2 years and I will get harrassed every month or week or day by owners wondering why their expensive house won't sell. (fewer millionaires buying houses) The same might apply to land sales. However here 20 acres or 2 acres isn't selling fast as it's hard to get financing on land to build on. I guess maybe it's like farming too. With corn or soybeans you have to wait a year or more to get paid. With hay you can get paid if you chose 3-4 times a year depending where you farm and if you want to start selling hay as soon as you bale.

In the end Realtors are strange neurotic beasts that are unneeded if one wants to really learn how to sell real estate on their own and do it right. Most people don't........ or think they can't.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

[sub]You know, every issue is complicated and often there are unintended consequences - some good, some bad. Personnally, I'm delighted to see farmland selling for $9k/acre and hope it goes even higher.[/sub]

[sub]Why do I say this? Not because I own farmland myself (I do) but because this seems to be the only was to stop sprawl.	When the whole country gets paved over with housing developments and strip shopping centers, future generations will be royally screwed trying to feed themselves. Nationwide, municipalities have been unable to control sprawl with zoning - developers simply have too much money. It took the economic downturn of 2008 to knock the wind out of developers' sails. As I see it, the only way to keep sprawl at bay is to keep farmland prices sky high.	With corn at $8/bushel, we won't see the surveyors coming around to subdivide everything into little pieces. To me, this alone is a good reason to support the Renewable Fuel Standard that mandates a certain amount of ethanol production each year.[/sub]

[sub]We all need to think long term.[/sub]


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not necessarily the case in Indiana. I know urban sprawl in the Fort Wayne and Evansville areas are consuming farm land starting at about $20,000/acre with some prime spots up to $100,000/acre for industrial purposes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That guy from Berlin ain't buying land no time soon.....I just paid 5000 an acre for 26 acres....for hay, how ya suppose to make that work out, work till you r 90? The housing market and fossil fuel prices will take care of urban sprawl just fine. 
And I have heard that argument before about not making anymore, but....people die everyday and families regrettably sell off daddy and granddads land every day, so in a sense there is more being made every day, by attrition. In a few short years we will all have our land sold while the worms eat us, just saying....I hope it sells high then, that's all I care about, the grandkids. Hope they don't lose it all.....lots of hard work went into it...


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> [sub]because this seems to be the only was to stop sprawl.	When the whole country gets paved over with housing developments [/sub]


Urban sprawl? Send us some of that, we'll take some of it out here. Visit IA, MN, SD, ND, etc and watch as old farm houses get knocked down to square off a field to get in a couple more acres. We'd take a little more paving too. In my state of Iowa only 30% of the roads are paved. If you're worried about this country being paved over or farms disappearing, visit one of the "fly-over states" and you'll sleep easier at night.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mulberrygrovefamilyfarm said:


> Urban sprawl? Send us some of that, we'll take some of it out here. Visit IA, MN, SD, ND, etc and watch as old farm houses get knocked down to square off a field to get in a couple more acres. We'd take a little more paving too. In my state of Iowa only 30% of the roads are paved. If you're worried about this country being paved over or farms disappearing, visit one of the "fly-over states" and you'll sleep easier at night.


Be careful what you wish for. My little corner of Indiana is the same way. We are in the middle of no where surrounded by fields. Most of the old farmsteads here have succombed to surface coal mining. My neighbors are less and less each day and our roads are mud in the winter and dust in the summer. BUT I LOVE IT AND I WOULDN"T CHANGE IT FOR ANYTHING!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Not necessarily the case in Indiana. I know urban sprawl in the Fort Wayne and Evansville areas are consuming farm land starting at about $20,000/acre with some prime spots up to $100,000/acre for industrial purposes.


Same around the South Bend area, although the prices may not be quite that high.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bad part with the urban sprawl is the guys selling have a pile of cash to get rid of.1031 exchanges made it next to impossible to compete with those guys.A guy from Twin Cities was selling lots for 80K and buying farmland here.He hooked up with a larger farmer that custom farms it for him.Makes it next to impossible to compete against that.

To me the land barons have become Pimps and guys doing the work are there whores.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I think we're pretty safe out here from population issues unless you happen to live around a big city (my county is an exception because of our tourist lakes and we actually have a small + growth) but "Rural counties across the Midwest averaged a 5.1 percent population loss over the nine years 2000-2009. Kansas (11.7 percent) and Nebraska (11.1 percent) had the highest rate of loss. Iowa's rural counties lost 7.4 percent of their population." It doesn't make the news but the term urban sprawl does. Oh, and our farm ground prices are crazy high too though.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Here in Laporte county,IN we are still struggling with a "master plan" for zoning and county develpoement. Right now are lots ore 2 acres witha minimum of 175 feet of road frontage,so approxiamately 497 feet deep. But as the usual case in our county we zone by variance. That is if someone knows the right people and greases the right palm they get what they want. The big issue now is they are trying to set minimum acres for homeowners to have livestock.From the outside looking in it starts to make sense to alleviate the problems with homeowners with nice homes and propertis next to the ones with 2 goats ,a pig, acouple of steers and a few horses on dirt and mud pastures. But this sounds more like a animal control problem. i am kind of on the fence. On one hand I am over the minimum and think these wannabes deservr it but then again its my land I will do what I want.


----------

